# Lyon, ambiance urbaine



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sat, 05/24/2014









































Sun, 05/25/2014


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, amazing photos from Lyon


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful and great mixed of architecture - the typical French design, the gothic and the art deco churches the the modern midrises.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool cityscape.


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos. :applause:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

this is one lovely city...I like the varied architecture specially the art deco.


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Thank you ALL for your comments!

Thu, 05/29/2014

















Sun, 06/02/2014
































[


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sun, 09/14/2014


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite interesting city - one of the country's largest cities, great mix of architecture and just plain gorgeous.
btw, that burnt car, is that a remnant from a "racial" riot that happened several years ago?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

No, in my opinion this is a recent crime.
I think some people set fire to a supermarket trolley (or something like that) for fun. hno:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

gorgeous city.....nice modern architecture.


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

August 2014


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Unusual, quirky and intriguing images of Lyon.


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sun, 10/05/2014


























































































































































































































































...


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots from Lyon!


----------



## cesar13 (May 23, 2011)

108669960

98165420


----------



## stvoreque (Jul 24, 2010)

Cette ville est magnifique!!!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos from Lyon!


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sun, 10/19/2014


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo update....a one cosmopolitan city indeed, 
with an ancient Roman amphitheater? wow, that speaks of the city's antiquity.


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sun 10/26/2014 (1/2)


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sun 10/26/2014 (2/2)


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sun 11/02/2014
My neighbourhood


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely. I can see a mix of architectural designs but one mixes well with the others.


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Really beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A side to Lyon I'd not seen before......


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sun, 11/23/2014



















...










...
































































...


















































































...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great to see this beautiful city a bit different. kay:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lyon


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Greats views of the city ! Love the POV


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

cool city/


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sun, 12/14/2014

















]


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Sat, 12/20/2014


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A special event? Or just festive shopping?


----------



## saônant (Mar 14, 2003)

Christmas shopping reached fever last saturday.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice-again.


----------

